# BBQ Beef Brisket: What am I doing wrong???



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

I am a BGE user for 10+ years. I can do ANYTHING on the BGE except Beef Brisket. My last experiment, Sunday, resulted in another DISASTER!! I was tough as a boot, but did not taste as good as a boot! For some reason I totally SUCK at brisket. I can do pork; chops both grilled and smoked, ribs, loin. My steaks are great, as are the hamburgers; beef ribs and standing rib roast (prime rib) are excellent. Red Fish on the half shell turns out great. But brisket, forget it.

The set up I use is. Pit is Large BGE with after market cast iron plate setter, heavy grill, and the fully adjustable top cap. I use lump charcoal with Pecan Chunks for smoke. Digital thermometer with probes for grill temp and internal food temp. The fire is started and the BGE is allowed to reach and hold 225 to 250 for one hour prior to cooking.

I purchase brisket at HEB in the cryo bags. I have taken to purchasing smaller briskets so as not to waste so **** much money. The brisket prep is to trim excess fat and to dry brine 48 hours prior to cook. Placed on pit directly from refrigerator. Rub is combo of Kosher Salt and ground black pepper applied to a moderately water wetted brisket.

I am an engineer by training. Therefore I keep a spreadsheet of the temps, both grill and meat every fifteen minutes of the cook. I can see the â€˜stallâ€™ in the cook temp vs time. I can see the evaporation that causes the â€˜stallâ€™ cease and the internal meat temp begin to increase. However, all this good â€˜scienceâ€™ has not resulted in a brisket fit for the dogs!

I have used the Texas Crutch for brisket with the result I got a huge Pot Roast, that still was not tasty. It was not, however, as tough as the proverbial boot. Done in the smoke with no aluminum foil it is tasteless and tough.

My last brisket was yesterday. I smoked it at an average of 250 for 6 hours to an internal temp of 190. Hard to imagine a worse outcome!!! Which brings me to my question, â€˜What the Hell am I doing wrong!!!!â€™

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I agree, briskets are challenging in kamodo cookers.
However, I did have success on my last one........I cooked at 225, with Mesquite (lots of smoke), but cooked for about 12 hours. Once the internal his 195, I wrapped and let it cook at that temp for a few more hours. The extra cook time allows the fat to render out of the meat, and lets it relax a bit. Then, I put back over smoke for another hour or so in order to get a little more "bark".


briskets are challenging for some reason..


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Wrap after the stall (165 and climbing) in peach butcher paper, or not, but continue to cook to about 205 internal. Then let it rest for at least an hour after you pull it off.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Don't cook on a BGE. But we smoke to 150 degrees, then wrap with foil to about 200 degrees. We cook at 225-250, lots of time just kosher salt and black pepper for a rub. Lots of similarities to your cook. The one huge difference is the dry brine. Not exactly sure of your process and have never done nor heard of a brine for brisket. IMO, do away with the brine and wrap it to preserve moisture until it is done.


----------



## Large Fry (Dec 12, 2006)

Check out this link to a video to BBQ with Franklin. This guy owns his own restaurant in Austin, and has a show on PBS. Episode 1 - brisket (http://video.klru.tv/video/2365494916/)

Brisket is tricky, a friend of mine competed in a competition a few weeks ago, and cooked three briskets. All the same method. Two were tough and one was perfect. Sometimes it's just the cut of meat you get. I try to cook closer to 225 tops. I also use an after market set of probes for internal temp and pit temp. 11-12 hours, wrap it when the bark looks good, 200 degree internal temp, and put in a cooler for an hour or so. last brisket was very good. I do as close to a cook as the video shows. Franklin doesn't give away all his secrets, but he does give some good tips. Stay away from the small briskets. They usually do not have a lot of fat, and turn out dry. Good Luck!!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Maybe add a water pan with some water below the brisket


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

How was it? Tough I bet?

You need to forget those temp probes. You can use them as a general guideline but, for the right tenderness and moisture, you need to probe the meat with a sharp object ( I use a sharp temp probe ). 6 Hrs is probably not enough, at that temp. I cooked one that was 9 Lbs two weeks ago at 275 for 7 hrs and it needed another 1-1.5 hrs to get tender.

If you don't want to wrap, I recommend putting it in pan at the 175 mark. At 190, you need to check it to see if the middle part of the flat probes tender. It probably won't but, you can get a reference to use to see it loosen up. Check it every 30 min or so, when it does probe tender, pull it, and wrap it to let it rest for at least an hour or more.

If you cook low and slow (225) you will have briskets get done at 190. At higher temps you need higher finish temperatures. It take longer for that meat to break down.

Also, FAT SIDE DOWN.


----------



## tlt_tamu (Apr 17, 2013)

All of the above is great advice. I cook on a stick burner and 1 hour per pound 225-275 is a good rule of thumb but every Brisket is different. I don't care if you are cooking Prime, Choice or Select they are all different and cooking time will vary on the individual cut of meat. I use temp gauges for a go by but the only way to tell if it is ready is the fork test for me. Stick it in twist and the meat will tell you it is tender or still tough and needing more time. IMO 48 hours is too long for a dry brine with a lot of salt b/c it pulls too much moisture out. I would try setting the brisket out and getting it to room temperature season that puppy with your favorite rub HEAVY and go directly on the BGE. Try and let the meat rest for an hour or so as well before cutting it

Hope you get it figured out


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

RB II said:


> Don't cook on a BGE. But we smoke to 150 degrees, then wrap with foil to about 200 degrees. We cook at 225-250, lots of time just kosher salt and black pepper for a rub. Lots of similarities to your cook. The one huge difference is the dry brine. Not exactly sure of your process and have never done nor heard of a brine for brisket. IMO, do away with the brine and wrap it to preserve moisture until it is done.


Sorry, my post isn't quite what I meant to say. I meant to say them at I don't cook on a BGE. I am sure good brisket can be cooked on one.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

tlt_tamu said:


> All of the above is great advice. I cook on a stick burner and 1 hour per pound 225-275 is a good rule of thumb but every Brisket is different. I don't care if you are cooking Prime, Choice or Select they are all different and cooking time will vary on the individual cut of meat. I use temp gauges for a go by but the only way to tell if it is ready is the fork test for me. Stick it in twist and the meat will tell you it is tender or still tough and needing more time. IMO 48 hours is too long for a dry brine with a lot of salt b/c it pulls too much moisture out. I would try setting the brisket out and getting it to room temperature season that puppy with your favorite rub HEAVY and go directly on the BGE. Try and let the meat rest for an hour or so as well before cutting it
> 
> Hope you get it figured out


This guy nailed it.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Large Fry said:


> Check out this link to a video to BBQ with Franklin. This guy owns his own restaurant in Austin, and has a show on PBS. Episode 1 - brisket (http://video.klru.tv/video/2365494916/)
> 
> Brisket is tricky, a friend of mine competed in a competition a few weeks ago, and cooked three briskets. All the same method. Two were tough and one was perfect. Sometimes it's just the cut of meat you get. I try to cook closer to 225 tops. I also use an after market set of probes for internal temp and pit temp. 11-12 hours, wrap it when the bark looks good, 200 degree internal temp, and put in a cooler for an hour or so. last brisket was very good. I do as close to a cook as the video shows. Franklin doesn't give away all his secrets, but he does give some good tips. Stay away from the small briskets. They usually do not have a lot of fat, and turn out dry. Good Luck!!


Franklin SAYS he cooks at 275 for 16-18 hrs right? I guess if he is cooking really big, untrimmed slabs it could go that long, but, I bet his temp temperature is closer to 225 than 275.

He isn't going to give away all his secrets for sure.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

tlt_tamu said:


> All of the above is great advice. I cook on a stick burner and 1 hour per pound 225-275 is a good rule of thumb but every Brisket is different. I don't care if you are cooking Prime, Choice or Select they are all different and cooking time will vary on the individual cut of meat. I use temp gauges for a go by but the only way to tell if it is ready is the fork test for me. Stick it in twist and the meat will tell you it is tender or still tough and needing more time. IMO 48 hours is too long for a dry brine with a lot of salt b/c it pulls too much moisture out. I would try setting the brisket out and getting it to room temperature season that puppy with your favorite rub HEAVY and go directly on the BGE. Try and let the meat rest for an hour or so as well before cutting it
> 
> Hope you get it figured out


agree here. I think the brine and not letting it rest at room temp before putting on will help. I use a probe but I don't wrap at a certain temp. Once I see a good bark on the meat I'll then wrap (with butcher paper) I'll leave on until internal temp is 195-200. I then set in a cooler on a towel for an hour. Definitely do a water pan and spritz every hour after the first 4 hours. I use beef broth, worchester and water.


----------



## capone (Feb 25, 2013)

If you had a brisket up to 190 in 6 hours you either trimmed way too much and/or had no moister in the smoker. Also you really don't gain anything with a dry brine. Marinate in beer overnight, rub the morning before then let the brisket come up to room temp over a few hours. Like everyone else said wrap at 160-170. The resting is important. I put my in an ice chest for a few hours, to retain some heat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

MarkA70 said:


> I am a BGE user for 10+ years. I can do ANYTHING on the BGE except Beef Brisket. My last experiment, Sunday, resulted in another DISASTER!! I was tough as a boot, but did not taste as good as a boot! For some reason I totally SUCK at brisket. I can do pork; chops both grilled and smoked, ribs, loin. My steaks are great, as are the hamburgers; beef ribs and standing rib roast (prime rib) are excellent. Red Fish on the half shell turns out great. But brisket, forget it.
> 
> The set up I use is. Pit is Large BGE with after market cast iron plate setter, heavy grill, and the fully adjustable top cap. I use lump charcoal with Pecan Chunks for smoke. Digital thermometer with probes for grill temp and internal food temp. The fire is started and the BGE is allowed to reach and hold 225 to 250 for one hour prior to cooking.
> 
> ...


I have a Kamado Joe. Same thing.

Cook temp 230
Meat temp 203

I use hight quality lump charcoal. And I use the cyberq wifi to control cook temp and tell me when the meat is ready. My diverter is ceramic not iron. That may be some of the difference. The Iron may radiate heat and be drying out the meat.

My cooks are closer to 12 hours. More for a large brisket and maybe an hour less for a smaller one. Sometimes I wrap my brisket at 160-180 but not always. Never had a bad one.

So the only two things I see different is steady cook temp. 230, diverter (your iron plate may not be diverting heat), and cook time.

If possible I never open my cooker.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey, Go read meathead's webpage.

www.amazingribs.com if you're an engineer. He goes into the science of cooking. It's fascinating.

http://amazingribs.com/recipes/beef/texas_brisket.html

Here is my caveat. His recipes are a bit yankee for me. But the technique is sound.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

I tried a few briskets and pork shoulders on my BGE and failed. I did a pork shoulder on my Rec tec and it was awesome. Gonna do a few more things and then try a brisket. I love brisket but to be honest my last pork shoulder turned out pretty good. I ate on it for 4 days for snacks while hunting on a lease with friends. Might be hard to try a brisket again.


----------



## Mike45 (Nov 19, 2008)

I too have a BGE and sucked at brisket for years. Purchased Aaron Franklins book and it has changed my brisket completely. In one cook, I went from a simply edible brisket to the best brisket I've ever had. Key, in my opinion, is starting with the right piece of meat with good trimming and seasoning (check out Aaron Franklins YouTube videos). Most of my cooks have been about 260 and last 9+ hours for an 8-10 lb post trimmed brisket. I also use the digital-q thermostat to control the temp. No wrapping needed and fat side up with the plate in the egg. I start checking at about 195 but pull when it feels done (jiggly). My rub is just black pepper and salt. Get the book and it will help a ton.


----------



## FOWLHOOK (Jul 8, 2009)

I have class bgw just cooked my 2nd brisket on it Saturday both were the be I ever cooked I followed Aaron Frankie's guideline from his YouTube channel I never could cook one on my lyfe tyme stick burner but I never gave them enough time Saturday I cooked 8# for 12 1/2 hour @250 let rest for 1 hr I use a flam boss to regulate the temp money well spent good luck with it this was from Saturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phat Boy (Apr 4, 2015)

FOWLHOOK said:


> Dang!!! Nice smoke ring! Looks delicious!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki (Feb 15, 2005)

Could the metal plate setter be giving you a little too much direct heat vs. The ceramic plate setter from BGE?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## FOWLHOOK (Jul 8, 2009)

HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki said:


> Could the metal plate setter be giving you a little too much direct heat vs. The ceramic plate setter from BGE?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I think it is I have the ceramic bge on mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Man,looks like you're not alone..http://eggheadforum.com/discussion/1168279/brisket-failure-again

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I've cooked many good briskets on the Kamado Big Joe. Inject it then season and cook at 200 degrees. There is no need to wrap as long as you keep your pit temperature under control. I always probe mine at 200 degrees to see if it's tender enough. Hotter temperatures only evaporate moisture out of the meat. If you want to cook hotter or faster you have to have a water tray in the pit. If you want to wrap it that's ok to. Just vent the steam out when it's done. I wouldn't dry brine them at all. I always have the ceramic plate between the fire and meat unless cooking hamburgers or hotdogs.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a large BGE and the ceramic plate setter. Almost all of mine come out good. One time, I pulled it at 190 and it was a little tough. I was trying to meet a deadline. 

I use the digiq blower and monitor that monitors the meat and pit temps and uses a small fan to regulate air flow. I keep it hotter than some usually 250-275. Aaron Franklin does his, according to his book, on stick burners at 275. 

I use oak and or oak and orange wood lumps. 5-6 good sized lumps. I put the brisket on when smoke thins out and get the blue hue. Rub, mostly salt and pepper. No injection, no prior dry brine. 

I've done 9-16 lbs whole packer trims. Choice and prime come out a little better than select. I trim heavily leaving a thin layer of the fat cap. 

Main thing is to get the internal temperature up to around 200 before pulling. Some get to 203, some 198. They get a jelly like feel and temp probe goes in easily. LET THEM REST FOR AT LEAST AN HOUR. Wrap then and wrap in towels and put it in a small ice chest. 2-3 hours works out good. 

I don't wrap mine at all during the cook anymore. I like a firm bark and don't like the baked taste foil wrapping can impart. If anything, I struggle with getting enough smoke flavor than too much.


----------



## K LoLo (Sep 5, 2012)

Wouldn't do the dry brine. Also - what kind of pepper are you using? You mentioned ground pepper? Is that a really fine one? Might try a larger grain. 

Try adding a water pan and changing your place setter. Sounds like you've been doing the same thing with the same results, so time for a change.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

It doesn't matter if you dry brine, wet brine, wrap in foil or butcher paper, cook over a garbage can or a $10000 trailer rig. It also doesn't matter whether you cook at 225 or 325. The only thing that matter is that you cook the meat long enough and that YOU CAN TELL when the meat is truly done. Brisket is a very big, tough piece of meat with a lot of connective tissue. All of this needs to be slowly broken down into collagen. The collagen coats the meat fibers and gives it that silky texture. If you do not cook it long enough, it is tough as hell. If you cook it too long, it crumbles apart. Do not rely on time recipes or temperature. As mentioned earlier, not all briskets are done at 195. Some are way overdone at 205. Also, if you have your probe stuck in a fat vein, you will get a very hot reading causing you to take the meat off way too early yielding a very tough piece of meat. 

I use a temperature probe, but just as a starting point. I insert it into the thickest part of the flat, being as careful as possible not to have it in fat. Once the temperature reaches 195, I will then use my thermopen to check temp in other parts of the flat. At that point, I am more worried with feel than I am actual temperature. The probe should slide in and out easily as if the brisket is warm butter. If the meat has any grab to it, you need more time. If you can master this, none of the other details matter nearly as much.

Disclaimer: I use a Primo Kamado XL. I have cooked many briskets with all of them being very good. Not as good as briskets I have cooked in a stick burner, but it is all about tradeoff. I like the "set it and forget it" style of cooking the Kamado affords instead of constant babysitting. Overnight cooking is a cool thing.


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

*Brisket*

One thing I have learned is temperature. I have a high end stick burner. What I did on my last cook was put a digital thermometer on the grill right next to the brisket. The temperature at the grill was about 30 degrees higher than the thermometer on the grill cover. In my opinion the brisket needs to cook at 220-225 degrees. Bottom line is find out what the temp is at the cooking point and you will kill it. You can't trust the thermometer that came with your cooker.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Don't use a BGE, only have used a stick burner. I use the cryovac briskets from HEB most of the time. No brine, no wrap, just slow smoked at close to 225 for about 16 hours. I dry rub with Salt Lick brisket rub and stick it in the smoker, usually burn mesquite sometimes oak. 

Stay away from the smaller briskets, look for a big one with lots of fat, never trim it. Without the fat it will be tough. Trim it if you want after it's cooked. 

Mine turns out as good as Coopers or The Salt Lick every time, fact not bragging. Got a first place and a second place trophy the two times I entered cookoffs.


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

Here is my $.02.

- forget the brine
- only temp you need to be concerned with is 165 degrees, if you are going to wrap, and only then if you have achieved the bark you are looking for
- thermometers on a pit are to give you an idea of whether or not you are losing/gaining heat and to help with fire management. 
- the best way to tell if you are cooking at the right temp is to practice, practice, practice and get to know your pit. For me, when I hear a sizzle from the drippings off the brisket hitting the bottom of the pit, I'm in my comfort zone, and I also can only keep my palm on my pit for less than 3 seconds.
- to tell if a brisket is done, probe it with a thermometer, and if the probe sticks, it's not done, if it goes in and out like a knife through hot butter, you are in good shape. forget 190, 200, 203, etc. the meat will be at different temps on the point than on the flat.
- cooking low and slow, hot and fast, trimming a lot, trimming none, fat side up, fat side down, big or small brisket, are all personal preference. I have cooked every way you can describe and have had great briskets from all. pick which works for you and your pit.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

From the picture and what you described it was cooked too fast and at too high of temp (direct or indirect). I cook mine for 14-18 (depending on size and type) hours over indirect heat at 225. I don't use foil. I use salt for a rub. Live Oak wood for the smoke and heat (the more bark from the wood, the more smoke you get). Do not use direct heat. I do this for a living. Keep trying, you'll get it right! Good luck!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> From the picture and what you described it was cooked too fast and at too high of temp (direct or indirect). I cook mine for 14-18 (depending on size and type) hours over indirect heat at 225. I don't use foil. I use salt for a rub. Live Oak wood for the smoke and heat (the more bark from the wood, the more smoke you get). Do not use direct heat. I do this for a living. Keep trying, you'll get it right! Good luck!


Do you have a catering business, restaurant, or work for one?


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Longer cook, slightly lower temp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I am kinda lazy, and cheat!! LOL Trim off _some_ of the excess fat, not too much. I season, wrap in foil, put in the oven about midnight, at 225.

Get up next morning about 0500, start fire, have a bloody mary, til coals gets "right", unwrap brisket and smoke for another round of hours.....usually about 1 hr per pound TOTAL cook time, oven and pit. Switch to rum and coke or beer about daylight. Depending on weight of brisket, it will be done around noon time, when the football games start on Sat or Sun. Rest it, slice across grain, and chow down. I would prefer to smoke it first, then the oven, but the time when it is done is more important than staying up all night tending the fire and smoke, and then the oven.

Cooking it wrapped in foil for half its' cook time allows it to "steam" more or less, and make more tender. If it doesn't turn out well, you can blame the booze!!

Ok, Ok, y'all can start throwing empty beer cans at me!....I said I cheat. LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

Red3Fish said:


> I am kinda lazy, and cheat!! LOL Trim off _some_ of the excess fat, not too much. I season, wrap in foil, put in the oven about midnight, at 225.
> 
> Get up next morning about 0500, start fire, have a bloody mary, til coals gets "right", unwrap brisket and smoke for another round of hours.....usually about 1 hr per pound TOTAL cook time, oven and pit. Switch to rum and coke or beer about daylight. Depending on weight of brisket, it will be done around noon time, when the football games start on Sat or Sun. Rest it, slice across grain, and chow down. I would prefer to smoke it first, then the oven, but the time when it is done is more important than staying up all night tending the fire and smoke, and then the oven.
> 
> ...


i think i will try this next time, i am sure the bloody mary in the morning is what i have been missing


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Ibtbone......iffin' ya do, put in a pan in the oven....it will render a lot of fat, and might/will leak.

Later
R3F


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

we cook 25 - 30 briskets at a time for our church anniversary. rub them down, set in cooler for 2 days smoke at between 225 and 250 until around 160 -170 internal usually around 6 hrs, get past plateau where temp will start rising again ,wrap until they pass fork test meat usually around 180 pull put in igloos overnight they will be around 130 -140 next morning at 7:30 pull and slice


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Couple question from a fellow new brisket cooker
1. When you trim out your brisket how much of the deckle fat do you guys typically remove.
2. Where are you placing your temp probe during the cook? In the middle of the point, flat, or middle of the brisket?
3. When probing your brisket are you looking for tenderness all over or just a particular area? Where are you probing typically.


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

JuiceGoose said:


> Couple question from a fellow new brisket cooker
> 1. When you trim out your brisket how much of the deckle fat do you guys typically remove.
> 2. Where are you placing your temp probe during the cook? In the middle of the point, flat, or middle of the brisket?
> 3. When probing your brisket are you looking for tenderness all over or just a particular area? Where are you probing typically.


I trim most of the hard fat off. Lots will say don't, but my theory is that if you remove it, you can get more seasoning on the meat. When I carve a finished brisket, you don't have to remove fat or serve someone fat, and tenderness and juiciness are never an issue. Briskets are marbled.

I don't use a probe during the cook. Just watch your brisket and get a process down so you can tell when you are getting there.

When probing to tell if it's done, you definitely want to check it in many different spots. I'll stick it 7 or 8 times to ensure the majority of them feel how I want them to feel.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

JuiceGoose said:


> Couple question from a fellow new brisket cooker
> 1. When you trim out your brisket how much of the deckle fat do you guys typically remove.
> 2. Where are you placing your temp probe during the cook? In the middle of the point, flat, or middle of the brisket?
> 3. When probing your brisket are you looking for tenderness all over or just a particular area? Where are you probing typically.


I trim most of it away. I just like a thin layer over the meat. I want to be able to slice the meat without having to remove much of any excess fat at the time of slicing.

Probe, I try to put it in the thickest part of the flat near, but not in, the layer of fat between it and the point.

I'll check with temp probe when I think it's ready to pull in a few spots and just go by feel of brisket when I pick it up. Probe should go in easily and brisket have a jelly like feel to it. In my experience, that happens around 198-203 degrees internal.

Make sure to let the brisket rest once it's done for a long time. Don't cut it right away.


----------



## reese (Oct 9, 2005)

I've gone 16 hours and was still tough, done 12 on others and was excellent...

"until they pass fork test" = Layman's terms, "It ain't done till it's done..." 

Steam definitely helps, it will turn a burn't end into a prime juicy tender piece.

That's all I gotta say bout that.


----------

